# M2 Carbine - Principles of Operation VIDEO US Army Training Movie



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's another old chestnut, a really well done introduction to the principles of operation of the M2 Carbine, the select fire version of the venerable M1 Carbine of WWII fame.

M2 Carbine Principles of Operation - YouTube


----------

